# Random Pictures



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Ron- Nice pictures. Great looking trailer park. Did you make the trailers? Got some close ups? How did you build them? Great coaling tower, too. How about some detail pics? Cool stuff!!!! 
BTW- I couldn't help but notice- Does that woman have her G scale watermelons hanging out in pic #4? 


-Kevin.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin- Yep built the trailers started with 4x4 block of wood and shaped them and cut in the doors and windows. As far as pic # 4 she has been in sun so long clothes have faded guess I need to repaint. 
Ron


----------



## weonlycut (Jul 16, 2012)

Good pics and the work done by you! You have made a lot of effort in that.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Ron,
Very nice, I like the mobile homes and the warehouse with roll-ups doors is great…
Michael


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice Ron, thanks for posting the pic's.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

He just moved there a year ago, so amazing to get it up and running. Multi-talented guy.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Egzelent! (Kraut country talk) 

Very good style ,Ron ! 

We missed You and Holly on our last club meeting (and the cab forward) 

Manfred


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Really great pictures Ron. I guess when you first posted this I was too busy getting ready for the NMRA tour of my railroad. I've been catching up since then. I would also like to see more photos of your railroad. I love the trailer park.
Bob


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Great Pictures Ron. 

Do you have room for the Round House from the other place ?

JJ


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

John I didn't move the roundhouse to big went to trash dump but moved turntable and am getting ready to install it plus build smaller roundhouse. 
Bob thanks for the comments. 
Manfred maybe see you next meeting


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

You Didn't take that beautiful round house









How Sad









I will look forward to the new one









JJ


----------

